# Starting Lineup...



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

Although I like what Matt Barnes has been doing, I believe he would def be more useful off the bench and instead having Trevor Ariza start. Ariza provides the energy that this first line is lacking and could help us reverse the trend of getting off to slow starts. We made an admirable comeback Friday night, but coming back from 19 points is both mentally and physically draining. Also, Ive noticed Ariza in the crunch time minutes, which I also like, due to his defensive wizardy. I just wish he could get a mid range J, then he would really be something special. But hey, remember when R-Jeff came in the league, he couldnt shoot either. Now he is a complete player. I def will not make the comparison between the two but the more experience Ariza gets the better and it could benefit the team as well. Certainly, this 12 man rotation cant continue forever. I think LB has to bite the bullet and leave Jerome James on the pine and play Frye. James can come in for occasional size and to replace foul trouble. Otherwise, he can sit on his overpaid butt.

What you guys think?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I would also LOVE for ariza to start he has hustle and defense like not many on the team. He deserves a starting spot if you ask me. :clap:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I would mix it up a bit for the game against golden state. My starting line up would be 
steph,JC,Curry,Frye and ariza. Playing Curry at center and frye and ariza at the fowards.I would do this just to see what happens.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Stephon at guard, crawford at point, malik at power, curry at center, and trevor. i think they all have something to bring to the table, trevor with d, stephon driving the lane, crawford threes. malik at reboinding, anf curry at turn around layups = D he gotta stay outta fouls though, and if we can work together, and NOT PASS THE BALLS ON FRONT OF THE DEFENDERS, i think we can be a great team with AD, JJ,QR,Lee,Frye, and nate coming of the bench. I just put AD on bench because i think we have D, and we need shooting. Malik is better at shooting than AD, ohh yeah not to mention Mo taylor coming off the bench


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

For some reason I dont feel Malik had deserved a starting spot just my opinion though.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

how about this...
pg-marbury/robinson
sg-crawford/hardaway
sf-richardson/ariza/barnes
pf-davis/frye/lee
c-curry/james
IR-rose/taylor/butler
i love the team that we have if this was the depth chart, but lb is experimenting now and imo, that is strange.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

How about this:

1st Unit
Curry
Frye
Ariza
Crawford (we have to get his confidence back)
Steph

2nd Unit
AD/James
Lee
Barnes
Q
Nate


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree with you Kitty thats the same lineup I posted below that I wanted LB to play against G.S.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

thats why trevor is one of my favourite players in the L. he plays hard & can fly. I think he definitly should be starting for you guys.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Frye
Lee
Curry
Ariza
Marbury

Dont care where you play them,but i want to see that 5 on the floor


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

What have I been saying the whole time in this Knicks board?! Some people kept arguing that veterans no matter what should be on the floor more than rookies. But it doesn't take a moron to notice that the veterans on the Knicks just plain suck. I'm gonna look up the user who insisted that it was best to play Mo Taylor and the rest of those scrubs. I believe we should've won last night's game. It was all on LB. Nobody was at fault except him. You do not take players who are playing well out in the last few minutes of a game. Every half-brained coach knows that. I think he's too eager to please people. That's why plays his entire roster every game. I've said this before and the Knicks' winning combination has to involve David Lee. That kid is just amazing. By far the most athletic white guy in the NBA (Yes, over Birdman).
My Knick Rotation:
PG Crawford
SG Marbury
SF Barnes
PF Lee
C Curry

Q Rich
Davis
Frye
Ariza
Robinson

I'd put Frye, but we need his bench production. He's a good offensive player off the bench. Besides, you can't have two go-to front court players in the game at the same time. Especially, when both Curry and Frye are offensive big men. You need one to handle the defensive end. If it was up to me I'd start Frye and Lee together. I really don't believe much in Curry. He's incredibly foul prone. He's useful only on the offensive end in spurts. Frye has shown he's not the "soft" player people made him out to be. He plays defense and he rebounds. Curry just scores. I would've rather had Sweetney. But at least we got rid of the biggest waste of talent, Tim Thomas. Anyway, I'd like to see Jackie Butler get activated. I wanna see Jerome James in street clothes for the next 79 games. Butlers a very good player. I watched him in the preseason. He's long and athletic and also has a midrange game.



truth said:


> Frye
> Lee
> Curry
> Ariza
> ...


Then, you'd be playing Ariza at SG. Ariza is a very poor outside shooter and ballhandler. His ballhandling skills are comparable to that of an unskilled 7-footer. This lineup would definitely not work on the offensive end. All they'd do is double Marbury and game over. Nobody else can handle the ball or shoot from the outside. A nice zone defense would shut down that lineup.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Then, you'd be playing Ariza at SG. Ariza is a very poor outside shooter and ballhandler. His ballhandling skills are comparable to that of an unskilled 7-footer. This lineup would definitely not work on the offensive end. All they'd do is double Marbury and game over. Nobody else can handle the ball or shoot from the outside. A nice zone defense would shut down that lineup.


True,unless you played an uptempo offense......

With that lineup,Frye would be the Key.It appears he is a much better shooter than advertised....If he cant produce offensively,Curry would be tripled teamed...

Ill take that lineup over one with Matt Banes and Q any day of the week..


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Davis
Lee
Ariza
Marbury
Robinson

And then in order off the bench

Rose
Richardson
Frye
Barnes

10th and 11th men 

Curry
Crawford

Seriously 

Not hatin..just telling it how it is if you want to win games in NYC and you want to up the intellectual capital on the court to try and balance with the skill


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Uh, if you want intellect, it's not wise to start both Ariza and Robinson. Robinson is actually not one of the brighter players on the Knicks or the league for that matter. I can't remember which game, but I saw him continually go towards the basket and get rejected over and over. Now, a smart player would learn from his mistakes and realize the opponent knows where he's going and what he will do and that he should adjust. He should've pulled up for a jumper after the first two times. But no, he continued to take layups and get swatted away. Also, that starting lineup is incredibly small. That's actually one of the dumber lineups I've ever seen. Please take no offense. But you're starting two little guys, neither of which have great court vision. So, it's not like you have such great point guards that you can start them together. And who's gonna give you your post production? The Knicks have only one true paint scorer and that's Curry. So despite his lack of defensive skills and hussle, they need him on the floor because he's unstoppable around the basket. The reason Davis started the first two games is to be the cleanup guy. He does the rebounding and the defending down in the low block, and Curry does the scoring. And how can you make the guy they just paid $12 Million the 10th man? Next thing you're gonna tell me is you're gonna put Marbury on the inactive roster. You need to sharpen up on YOUR basketball intellect. Also, you're probably the only person that even remotely thinks Rose should have any minutes. Lmao. You put him first off the bench. Now, you're just being ridiculous. Also, despite Crawford's play in these first three games, I'd rather have him run the point the Robinson. Crawford can actually pass the ball and doesn't just drive into the paint with reckless abandon.


----------



## nymoorestx (Jul 1, 2005)

Curry is a lock at center, we just have to get him to play some d and to watch the fouls. I believe he lead the league in offensive fouls per 48 minutes last year. Get Butler to back him up and sit James down until he gets into game shape.

Start Frye at the Power forward. His defense and rebounding are better than advertised and he will learn more as he goes. Mo and AD can back up here depending on what you need. Rose is the odd man out.

Start Lee at SF to see if he can handle it. If not move him up and drop Mo. The back up would be Ariza. That way you start and finish with some energy.

Richardson or Crawford could be the two. I think Q is still hurt. If not he is tremendously overrated and we should have kept Kurt. Barnes can also get some light here because JC will have to spell Marbury at the point

And at this point Marbury is the only point we have.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nymoorestx said:


> I think Q is still hurt. If not he is tremendously overrated and we should have kept Kurt.


Yep, I've been saying this all along...if we have to put up with this type of performance from Q we might as well have kept KT.



nymoorestx said:


> And at this point Marbury is the only point we have.


Yep, and that is why I think Frank Isola suggested we go after Watson. We don't have a point guard on this team..we have a bunch of SG's.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Center-Eddy Curry, will obviously play at Center and is basically a lock. If he can learn to stay out of foul trouble, defend better, and rebound better than he will be a great Center because offensively he is one of the best Centers in the league.

Power Forward-Channing Frye, he should start because he needs to prove to people that he is not soft and that he is worth a lottery pick. He has a great shot and can block some shots every time hes on the floor. he can also rebound and play some defense too.

Small Forward-Quentin Richardson, he should start at Small Forward because he is a big threat on the perimeter and is a big guy that can take it to the hole sometimes. He said that when he came here he wanted to play more powerful and down low, if he plays Small Forward he will get that chance instead of shooting it all the time.

Shooting Guard-Jamal Crawford, he should start here because he has a great shot and can take it down into the hole somewhat like Q can but JC is a little smaller, weaker and skinier than Q so thats why Q would be better at the 3.

Point Guard-Stephon Marbury, this guy is a pure star. he will be great because if he has Crawford and Richardson on the wings, he can just drive to the lane and dish it out to either of them and have a wide open shot which will be great for the team. Marbury is also great at driving it into the lane and scoring, hes become a better shooter too.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

I wouldnt want to start Ariza, because if we are behind late in the game, i expect him to come of the bench, and make something good happen. He has the same type of adrenaline that we need off the bench, and if we play him, he might lose his cool. He has that spark that gets the other players rushing, and playing better. I dont know but i would do this

Pg crawford
Sg marbury
Sf quentin
Pf AD
C Curry

i think we should give q a chance, i really want his shots to go down, and i think he will have confidence tonight at portland..................HOPEFULLY WE WIN


----------

